# Fishes dying in my Pond.. Need urgent help pls. ..



## mannyvinny (Apr 8, 2012)

I recently built a pond measuring 14X4X5 ft. It's been nearly 1.5 months now I filled the pond and introduced fishes. But lately, my fishes are dying one by one every fourth or fifth day. I'm really very upset and feel like helpless to my little friends. 
I added 2 normal goldfish
2 Red cap Goldfish
1 giant gourami(3 inches) 
3 silver sharks
4 sharks(black catfish, named as shark) 
2 black goldfish(sorry, I don't know the exact name) 
3 big size carp(Koi fish) 

Carps were added a month back and rest of these fishes were added 3 weeks back. 
Black goldfish died the other day
Red cap died a week later
Silvers shark died too after a week 
And today, the giant gourami died too 

Note-My water has turned dark green in color(within a week after filling the pond) due to algae(single cell organisms). I read that these guys aren't harmful to fishes though. 
My koi fishes seems to be fine yet as they come to the surface during feeding time. I frankly don't know how's the sharks doing in the pond, whether they still alive or dead since water is fully green and I can barely see a inch below. 
I'm now worried about the koi fishes, whether they will survive or not 

Pls pls pls help me regarding this, I'm really worried about it. 
Also note that, the fish that died had their fins rotten, their body bit bruised and color was bit faded. I hope someone can find the culprit with this clue. 
Every suggestion is welcomed…

Sent from my SM-N920C


----------



## corina savin (Jul 11, 2012)

I know nothing about ponds but I guess they too should go thru cycle.
The presence of algae is a sign that the water can sustain life, even if not exactly what you want. 
Any chance you can test the water for ammonia and iron?
Could sun be a factor? Maybe some floating plants might help.


----------



## mannyvinny (Apr 8, 2012)

corina savin said:


> I know nothing about ponds but I guess they too should go thru cycle.
> The presence of algae is a sign that the water can sustain life, even if not exactly what you want.
> Any chance you can test the water for ammonia and iron?
> Could sun be a factor? Maybe some floating plants might help.


Sun can't be the factor, infact it's good for fishes. 
Secondly, we don't have access to any kind of pond tools or any sort of kits available here. So it's really hard to find out the water conditions. 
Here's the pic of my giant gourami that died yesterday. Hope it gives some clue









Sent from my SM-N920C


----------



## corina savin (Jul 11, 2012)

I can think of a number of ways sun can kill your fish directly (by overheating) or indirectly (by promoting excessive algae growth which in turn will use up oxygen at night) or both.
Having said that, your fish looks more like ammonia burnt.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I agree. It sounds like you overloaded the biological capability of your system. What sort of filtration do you have? A picture would be great.


----------



## mannyvinny (Apr 8, 2012)

It's a newly setup pond and I only have one 1500Lph capacity sponge filter to be frank. I don't have any other filter than that but I'm working on it(making myself) since canister filters aren't available here in my city. 

Sent from my SM-N920C


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I think your best bet is to take a step back and give the pond a lot more time to mature. The live plants and sponge filter should be capable of handling a decent bioload... say 1 fish per 200 liters(?). I'm really flying the by the seat of my pants here just trying to help. I would start with maybe 1/4 the bioload of a fully stocked pond and allow it a good month or two to fully establish a bioload.

Are you able to order testing kits online?


----------



## kedi (Dec 24, 2015)

Hi. Just making some guesses here. I am a do it yourself person. Maybe you can rig some of your own bio filtering. Find some porcelain and break it up into small chunks with as much bare porcelain showing as possible. Some other ceramic stuff can work too, as long as it does not dissolve in water. Have your water flow from the pump go through a container of this. After the sponge filters. Maybe you can get some growth of good filtering biologicals in this. Don't replace any dying fish for now. Remove the dead fish and plant material as it happens. Let the fish and plants that survive, get in balance. I have no idea how much volume of ceramic material you might need to grow a bio culture for that size of pond. But the plants will help a lot. In our office a tank with a dead filter, is still doing pretty well. But it has a large plant above the surface, that covers a large area of the surface with it's roots. It is doing the filtering.

Also. I am very impressed with your project. That is a real impressive piece of hard work. I hope things balance out.


----------



## kedi (Dec 24, 2015)

Is the water surface being agitated to get oxygen into the water? Does the pump exhaust outlet churn the water up to mix air in?
Oh. Never mind. I saw the picture of the fountain type sprayer.


----------

